# Candy Apple Rat



## dxmadman (Dec 8, 2012)

*Candy Apple Rat "Updated"*

I sold my Monark/Firestone Rat, now the new owner has some plans, gotta get it done before Xmas, the clocks ticking away here is my work so far. I will keep progress updated Thanks, Dx.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice! Though I liked it rusty too.


----------



## momona (Dec 15, 2012)

*can't go wrong with red.*

dig it, rusty or red! pm'd a question to you dx.


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 21, 2012)

*Updated Pics*

Here is my progress so far. Hope I finish in time!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Now that is just too cool!  What is the motor on that?  Love the hot rod too.


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 23, 2012)

*Thanks!*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Now that is just too cool!  What is the motor on that?  Love the hot rod too.




That motor is a grubee skyhawk gt5 60/80cc, they had a Black Friday special for $135 a kit, I bought 4 kits! They run awesome! they kick over on the first try, very easy to start!


----------



## Old-Bikes (Dec 25, 2012)

looks good man! I'd suggest removing the red "Sky Hawk" sticker from the engine for a neater look.


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 25, 2012)

*She's A Beauty!*

It's finnaly finished, I'd like to thank my wife for final engine assembly and to try it out, " she was gone almost two hours!" Just a few odds & ends to retighten and some assembly chips. otherwise she rides smooth. " I mean the bike". Thanks babe for your help! Gonna build my wife one next, Merry Christmas everyone! Dx


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Very Cool*

Congrats on the build, DX.  That thing is oozing coolness.


----------



## axsepul (Jan 18, 2013)

nice.  like the color combo


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow! Sooo cool, I love it!  Hmmm...why haven't I built one of these yet? I've got a couple of Monark frames that I could use. Could be a real fun winter project, among all the others.
Great job.


----------

